# Toro power clear 721e



## Bill Morse (1 mo ago)

Recently purchase this toro power clear 721e. Upgraded from a honda 520a. Really like the Toro has alot more power than the Honda. Only thing that I noticed is that the Toro left like black skid marks on my back patio pavers. Has anyone else experience this problem??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yeah someone else was having that problem also. Would not worry about it. Will wear off in time. ALOHA!!!







*


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I am having the same issue. See the thread in the linky below.


821 QZE Paddles Marking Up Driveway


----------



## Bill Morse (1 mo ago)

Ya I wasn't sure if the black marks were coming from the rubber paddles or the scraper.


----------

